# hydronephrosis



## nate1982 (11 Feb 2004)

I know that the answer to my question ultimately is up to the army Medical personnel but i wanted to know what others thought about this.
I was born with a kidney malformation called "hydronephrosis" -- to explain simply ...my left kidney drains a bit slower than normal...i have been to one of the top Urologists in London,ON as well as a local specialist and was told to go about my life normally and this was not a threat of any kind because its not serious.Also that i shouldnt have any restrictions on what i can and cant do....I have had no probs except 4 years ago when i had blood in my urine which sometimes happens but rarely...
I have no problem going about a normal life and dont worry about my kidney.
If anything one Doc told me to drink more beer cause it keeps the kidneys clean.
Im an Electrical Apprentice looking for more of a mental and physical challenge than pullin "wires" for the next five years to get my ticket.
I HAVE STARTED TO TRAIN MY *** OFF because i think i career in the forces is for me

Does anyone think that i will have to get an extra doctors letter saying that my kidney is not problematic? I dont want this stupid thing to get in the way of my dreams.

"If you think you can do, then it must be done" - ?? ??


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (11 Feb 2004)

As long as it doesn‘t give you problems and it‘s not a big deal then I don‘t hink it will be a problem. But don‘t quote me on that.
Also you have to give a urine sample, so if it comes out in that they might question it. 
Good luck!


----------



## combat_medic (12 Feb 2004)

If you‘re able to, I would go back to the doctors and urologists that you spoke to, and have them write up a letter about your condition, detailing exactly what it is, and how it will affect your or your military training (if there are any possible effects). Take these letters with you to your medical appointment, and the MO or PA will make the decision. I doubt it will cause a lot of problems, if it‘s as benign as you make it out to be. Wost case if that you may be barred from certain trades like infantry.


----------



## nate1982 (12 Feb 2004)

thanks for the input


----------



## Spartan (12 Feb 2004)

if you don‘t, you have to spend your time after your interview/medical/cfat to chase down people so that pieces of paper can be signed
*so i‘ve discovered first hand


----------

